# Dust Deputy / Oneida Air Systems Inc.



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

The cone is made of thick polypropylene plastic with the hose connections tapered so that hoses easily fit.

I dislike those tapered connections. Standard 2-1/2 connectors work much better for me. I would probably be happier with mine if I just cut off the tapered connectors and glued on some real fittings.


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

I put a wide elastic band on the taper so that the hose seats onto that. It gives a better seal and holds the hose fairly well.

I'm also happy with this cyclone.

Dave


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have the rockler vortex, but will be upgrading to the dust deputy soon and will be building one of those carts too.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

I have this same system hooked to my shop-vac and I love it. No more cleaning out filters. I have emptied mine about a dozen times now and the only thing in the shop-vac is a few specs of dust. This is a wonderful system


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

When I purchased the Dust Deputy i opted for the 10 gallon container system. I couldn't believe how much saw dust and fine dust it kept out of my Shop Vac. I have a small work shop and have set the shop vac and the Dust Deputy on a cart with swivel wheels. It works great. I very please with the operation and quality of the device.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a nearly identical setup to yours (same shop vac, too!), and it has worked beautifully. To other potential buyers out there be sure you reinforce the cyclone/top of bucket connection with some kind of ring. I used 3/4 MDF and it is holding up well over a year later. Haven't had to clean or change my filter yet. I bought the HEPA filter for my shop vac to help with micro dust particles.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've found that the cyclone shape is unnecessary. As an experiment, I built dust a separator out of a home depot bucket with an inverted smaller bucket from the Home Depot paint department on top and I have the same experience described in this review. It cost me less than $10. The only time that I have to clean or empty the shop vac is when I forget to empty the dust collector and it gets too full. Sometimes a little very fine dust winds up in the filter but this only happens over several months and several bucket loads. I simply cut a Thien baffle in the HD bucket lid and used bungee cords to hold the inverted small bucket down to the HD Bucket. I cut a hole in the center of the bottom (inverted to the top) of the small bucket to insert the hose to the (Craftsman) shop vac and a small rectangular hole on the side to insert the shop vac crevice tool as the inlet. The crevice tool entered at an angle so that the air/dust coming in spirals around and down the small bucket. I later found a slightly larger and heavier duty bucket at a garage sale for $1 and replaced the paint bucket. I added a 45 Degree angle PVC fitting for the inlet. I also cut a new Thien baffle out of some old scrap plywood. Frankly, I am not sure that the baffle is necessary but I have not experimented without it. I also used some old PVC that I salvaged from other projects to run from separator to vac. I've probably spent about $25 on non-scrap parts (hose clamps and other PVC parts). The whole thing sits on top of my vac so it moves as a unit. It ain't pretty but works great.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Someone sent an personal message asking me for pictures of the Thien baffle so I thought that I would just post to this thread. I am amazed how well this works. Here is How I have it sitting on top of my craftsman vac:








Here is a view of the underside of the black bucket showing the baffle:








Finally a view of he dust inside the orange bucket and also pics showing how only the finer dust makes it into the vac itself. I think that I have emptied the orange bucket about 2 or 3 times since the last time that I blew off the smartstream filter in the vac:


----------

